# Finally New Tires!



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

On September 2 of this year, I order five replacement tires for my 26RKS after having had three tires separate during my last two epic journeys, one of 6500 miles and one of 12,000 miles. On the 12,000 mile/3month trip I had two tires separate, different sides, right rear and left front. When the left front trailer tire separated it did $2000 worth of damage to my OB.


So, for this round of replacement tires I wasn't going to put on whatever the dealer had, I did some research and discovered that the ONLY 14" Load D LT tires still available in the U.S. were from Kumho (205R-14 Kumho Radial 857 Trailer Use Only D).


Unfortunately "still available" was a relative term. I was able to get one tire almost immediately (for my replacement spare, as I used the previous spare), but it was the only one left anywhere in the U.S., and it had to shipped from Tire Rack's Georgia site to me here in Southern California.


I said okay, I'll pay the shipping.


Tire Rack has a program where they'll ship the tires to an installer near you, and I elected to go that route. But for some odd reason they screwed up and sent the tires directly to me. They apologized and refunded the entire shipping charge! (Thanks Tire Rack).


But getting the other four tires was a waiting game; every month Tire Rack would let me know the status (or more correctly, non-status) of the tires. Then earlier this month they let me know that the tires were coming off the boat from Korea and would be available just about any day. And lo and behold they showed up at my installers this past Thursday, 97 days after I ordered them.


I feel it was worth the wait, since it is my, and many other people's opinion on the 'net, that these are the absolute best 14" trailer tires available.


We'll see. I get them installed this coming Tuesday.


And this coming summer I'll be making another epic journey - I'll let you know how the tires worked out.


Keep your fingers crossed.


----------

